

Scientists prove time travel is impossible - cwan
http://news.discovery.com/space/time-travel-impossible-photon-110724.html

======
systemizer
There are many theories out there, and this only targets one of them. For
example, the multiple universes theory states that we live in multiple
realities of spacetime, all of which are isolated. So time travel could be as
easy as finding a way to transport oneself between spacetime realities.

Also, time travel here seems to be defined as "traveling back in time." The
twin paradox still holds: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_paradox>

------
mindcrime
Interesting... but I'm not convinced this "proves time travel is impossible."
I am not sure we know enough about time, and how it operates (if that's even
the right word) to really speculate about how time travel would work, if it
were possible.

I mean, Superman movies, Star Trek movies and Doctor Who aside, how much
thought has really been given to how we would travel in time, even
hypothetically? I know there has been _some_ but is this something serious
scientific minds spend time considering???

